# Heir to the Uchiha



## Sasuke Luver (Apr 19, 2009)

Alright then, for those that have read the Heart of a Fox series, this is another one that takes places 13 years after the second story. No use explaining alot so here are the pairings that are or mentioned in the fic.
Status: Incomplete

Pairings:
SasukeXSakura
NarutoXHinata
ItachiXOC(Yuki)
ShikamaruXTemari
SaiXIno

Children:
Itaki Uchiha, Ryu Uchiha, Raime Uchiha(Itachi's kids)
Ryan Uzumaki(Naruto's kid)
Aaron Uchiha, Tsubaki Uchiha(Sasuke's kids)

If anyone wants their Ocs added into the fic, please feel free to pm me and I'll try to add them in.

Chapter 1: The Uchiha clan

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Big Borther!" A kid's voice called out.

A shadow ran around the Uchiha household and bolted into the tree in the backyard. 13 year old Itaki Uchiha, panted hard and hid in the tree. As his usual routine ever since his younger brother could walk, he had to run and hide just to get rid of the blood sucking leech. He smiled when he could no longer hear the annoying 8 year old. A rock hit him and he looked down and stared into his uncle's eyes.

"What the hell do you think your doing? Your mother will kill you if she found out your hiding up there." Sasuke drawled.

"Can't I hide from Ryu at all? You should understand."

"I don't. Your father is the elder brother, I usually irriatated him."

"Why can't he just bug Raime!?"

"Your sister is only 2 years old. He rather bug you."

"What about your kids!?"

"Gone with their mother."

Itaki groaned in anger. _why did it have to be today? Dad's gone til the afternoon, mom sleeping as usual, and now the brats are gone, leaving me suck with the most annoying uchiha on earth._

"Uncle Sasuke."

"What could you possibly want now?"

Itaki slid out of the tree, looking around wildly. He started to run out of the yard.

"I'll be back later! Don't tell mom or dad I left!" Itaki called.

"They'll find out anyways." Sasuke muttered.

8 year old Ryu ran out and bumped into Sasuke. Sasuke looked down lazily at the kid.

"Were'd Itaki hide?" He asked.

Sasuke sighed and picked up the boy, slinging him over his shoulder. 

"Your brother needs a break from you. Lets go bug your mother." Sasuke replied.


----------



## Attor (Apr 19, 2009)

Awesome  I like Sasuke he reminds of Vegeta.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks. I'm waiting on three other people to comment before the next chap is up. *Clara, Morphine, Itachifan727*...................................


----------



## Leah (Apr 20, 2009)

I like it so far!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Apr 20, 2009)

wow...............people already????? I knew it was a good idea to add some of the popular pairings into this.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 21, 2009)

Sweet! Although why SasukeXSakura.......I don't mind it but......anyway. Nice! I'll PM you with my OC request later.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Apr 21, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> Sweet! Although why SasukeXSakura.......I don't mind it but......anyway. Nice! I'll PM you with my OC request later.



sounds good to me.

Chapter 2

*Spoiler*: __ 



By the time Itaki returned home, it was well after dark. His stomach told him it was near supper time so he hurried home. Just as he got through the door, his little brother attacked him, not much of a surprise. With the leech clutching  his leg, Itaki made his way to the dining room. His parents regarded him with the usual scowl and Sasuke and Sakura seemed to ignore all of it, not wanting to get involved.

"Where were you." His mother demanded.

"I went over to the training grounds." Itaki replied.

"Without telling us? You know your uncle doesn't count as an adult." Itachi said.

Sasuke glared at Itachi, muttering under his breath.

"Its not far from here....."

"Thats not the point. We would like to know where you go if it doesn't kill you."

"Sorry.."

He father seemed satisfied with the answer but his mother, looked like she was in one of her foul moods and wanted to punish him in someway. Itachi noticed and put his hand on hers, trying to sweeten her temper.

"mom, the leech is on my leg........"

"Ryu...." Yuki said in a warning tone.

The 8 year old released Itaki's leg and went over to sit by Yuki. Sasuke decided to irritate her and threw a wad of paper at her. She glared and walked away, clearly upset over something. Itaki sighed and went outside, followed by his father. Itachi sat down by his son, looking at the sky.

"I think mom hates me." Itaki said.

"She does not. She loves you."

"Thats not what it seemed to be."

Itachi sighed.

"She has alot of things on her mind. You know about the war that just started between some of the villages?"

"Yea....."

"Well, it concerns your mother. Some of those villages have been asking to have her come in and help settle the disputes."

"Why?"

"Because shes a trusted messanger of the wolf gods."

Itaki snorted.

"Wolf gods? That sounds like the fairy tale that uncle sasuke keeps telling us about."

"Fairy tale? No its not," He sighed. "its a little complicated to tell you. You'll understand when your older."

"Dad, I'm 13. you've been telling me that since I was 7."

"And you still fail to understand."

The two sat in silence for awhile.

"So is she going then?" Itaki asked.

"No. Shes been refusing to go, just to stay with you and your little siblings. But she might eventually, IF konoha some how got dragged into the petty war. Otherwise no."

Itaki smiled slightly.

"Now, just give her some time and she'll be back to her old self soon. Just try to stay on her good side." Itachi said.

"I will. But I can't garuantee anything."

Itachi chuckled and started to walk away.

"My kid alright." Itachi snickered.

Itaki leaned back and watched the sky, smiling to himself. He father always knew what to say to him to make things right. He wondered how in the world Itachi could deal with his mother on a day to day basis. Sasuke had shown resentment toward her and they both always found some way to bother one another. He knew he had one hell of an odd family.


----------



## Uchiha mar (Apr 22, 2009)

i like it like woW !


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Apr 24, 2009)

alright. next one.

Chapter 3: War

*Spoiler*: __ 



Over the next few days, Itaki began to notice ninja and other people in konoha gather. He hadn't bothered with it until one night, his parents and his uncle and aunt, were called upon to go to a meeting between the village representatives at the shrine of the wolf gods. He followed them unsure of what really was going on. He hid in the rafters as people filled the room, most grim. His mother took a seat in front of the twin statues of the wolf gods, Tsukiyomi and Amaterasu. The low muttering quieted down as the rest of the Uchiha clan sat on either side of Yuki. 

"Everyone is here? Good." Hokage Naruto said in approval.

"What is the meaning of this?" Sasuke growled.

Naruto ignored Sasuke's question.

"Kami Yuki. You all to well know what this is about. The mist, rain, and rock villages are wanting to declare war on us. The only way to resolve the issue is to send the white fox of konoha to settle the disputes." Naruto announced loudly.

Yuki shifted uneasily, hating the stares from everyone in the room. Itachi whispered something reassuring to her and she relaxed alittle. She cleared her throat.

"I know Lord Hokage. And I have told you before time and again. My answer remains the same, I will not go."

The room erupted into shouting as people yelled in outrage. Itachi and Sasuke kept their hands on theirs swords, ready for anything. 

"SILENCE!" Naruto yelled.

The room grew quiet again and Itaki gulped, scared for his parents.

"Not to disrespect you Lady Yuki, but isn't it your duty as a Kami to up hold the peace among humans?" A sand ninja asked.

"Its not a sworn duty. Besides, I have other prioritys than a petty war." She replied.

"Yea right! Your a coward of a fox! If your so high and mighty, do something about this!" A another ninja yelled.

"I have kids at home that need to be cared for. Don't call on my duties when you don't even know what I have to do."

Naruto cleared his throat again.

"For the best interest of Konoha, I order you to go. You may be a kami but your still a ninja that will follow orders. You leave tonight with Sasuke and Shikamaru. Dismissed."

Everyone got up to leave. Yuki growled in annoyence.

"I said no naruto."

"DISMISSED Yuki."

"Its not worth it. Lets go." Itachi replied to her.

Itaki waited until they left and hurried home. When he finally got there, everyone was waiting for him. His parents didn't seem upset with him, just sad. itachi motioned for Itaki to stand by him and Itaki obeyed. Uncle Sasuke and Yuki were standing by the house gate with Shikamaru. She looked at Itaki.

"Be good for your father. I don't know how long this will take so don't wait for me. I'll be back soon." 

"Yes mother."

Itachi walked over to Yuki and muttered something low, only for her to hear. She nodded and hugged Itachi before turning to leave the with the others. Itaki watched in silence. Little did he know that it would be a long ordeal to go through just to see her again. A great tragedy was about to strike the Uchiha house hold.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Apr 24, 2009)

So far...So good...I like it!


----------



## Attor (Apr 24, 2009)

This is awesome! I want the next chapter!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 24, 2009)

Is Yuki gonna die?
inner: Rather crued question...
so... Well? Is she? Or is someone in the household who's a bit of a kid gonna do somethin epic? Like go nuts...
inner: You're a weird person.
I say my predictions as questions.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Apr 25, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> Is Yuki gonna die?
> inner: Rather crued question...
> so... Well? Is she? Or is someone in the household who's a bit of a kid gonna do somethin epic? Like go nuts...
> inner: You're a weird person.
> I say my predictions as questions.



I'm not going to say anything that will spoiler the story clara. Good enough?

Chapter 4: A death in the family???


*Spoiler*: __ 



The weather was dreary, clouds dark and threatening to rain.  Sasuke walked in front of the other two as the unspoken leader. Shikamaru didn't care, he rather get it over with. As for the konoha's fox, Yuki, she watched her surrounding warily, not trusting anything. War could make a person do anything unspeakable, its best to be on your guard. She stopped suddenly, sensing something dangerous. Sasuke and Shikamaru did the same, all three waiting for anything. As if on time, ninja from the mist and rock bounded out of the trees and attacked the three.

"Wait! We're allies! We have the white fox with us!" Shikamaru yelled.

One of the ninja smiled and pointed at her as another one whislted loudly. Snarling beasts came out of the forest, fangs dripping in greed. Yuki remember the things and pulled out her sword.

"What are those things?" Shikamaru asked.

"Coyote demons. A sworn enemy of the kitsune clan. Been 13 years since I seen 'em." Yuki replied.

"Very good Yuki. Clever as ever I see."

All three whirled around to face none other than Madara Uchiha. Yuki paled slightly.

"Hey! Your supposed to be dead!" Sasuke yelled.

"Thats what you think."

"We're only passing through, we've got a peace agreement to make."

"That was a trick played by none other than me. The real objective was to draw out the fox kit. I thank you for delivering her to me."

Madara nodded to the demons and they attacked. In no time, the beasts were dead on the ground as the leaf ninja panted and glared at the uchiha elder.

"What next!?" Sasuke taunted.

Madara smiled and disappeared. Before anyone could locate him, Sasuke was stabbed from behind, a sword clean through him. Gasping, Sasuke fell to his knees as Yuki clashed her sword against madara's. The two stayed in a dead lock, both straining to get each other to lose their balance. 

"Shikamaru! Get Sasuke and run back to the Leaf!" She yelled.

"What about you!?"

"I'll hold them off and then I'll catch up! Just run and get Itachi!"

Shikamaru did as he was told and bolted into the trees. all of a sudden, Yuki's favorite sword, Foxfang, busted in two and madara kicked her in the stomach. Yuki gritted her teeth and lunged at him. Before she could get a hold of him, an arrow lodged itself in her leg, causing her to stumble. Madara took advantage of the oppertunity and bashed her in the head, and she fell to the ground. She laid there unmoving, her now blood soaked headband fell off to the ground. The last thing she saw was the uchiha elder standing over her.

Itaki and Ryu were busy  wrestling with each other, still being careful to not knock anything over. It rained heavly outside, forcing the two to stay indoors. Aaron and Tsubaki watched in disgust, not liking how their cousins liked to have fun. Itachi read a book in silence, occasionally scolding the two when they got alittle to violent. Sakura was busy folding clothes and ignoring the rough housing. As if to ruin the silence, the front door was slammed open. Frowning, Itachi looked up from his book.

"Itachi! Sakura!" Shikamaru yelled.

The two went to the front door. The four kids peaked around the corner  to see what the commotion was about. Itaki was the first to see his pale and bloody uncle, being support by Shikamaru and now Itachi. Sakura seemed to be telling them orders and went to get some medical supplies. 

"Itaki. Get the other kids in their room and go to the living room, we'll need some help." Itachi ordered.

Itaki did as he was told and then raced into the living room. He stood by his father as he watched Sakura get to work. 

"What happened." Itachi asked.

"Ambush."

"And what of Yuki?"

Shikamaru shook his head. And Itaki watched the color drain from his father's face.

"Is she?"

"I don't know......I'm sorry Itachi."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow... Madara's alive... How do you keep surviving? How... how is that? how? Are you like Alucard or somethin? Are you friends with him? Gezz..
inner: He's a freakin... freakin vampire man...
yea.. Vampire Uchiha's are freaky man
inner: Oh... uh... uh... oh... what's the word I'm lookin for... yeah....


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Apr 26, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> Wow... Madara's alive... How do you keep surviving? How... how is that? how? Are you like Alucard or somethin? Are you friends with him? Gezz..
> inner: He's a freakin... freakin vampire man...
> yea.. Vampire Uchiha's are freaky man
> inner: Oh... uh... uh... oh... what's the word I'm lookin for... yeah....



No story would be fun without a reoccuring villian that just won't die. lol


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 26, 2009)

Dude!! He's like that one guy... from that.. that one movie!
inner: Aw man! He is like that one guy from that one movie! He's got those eyes and and... hair and... not dieing thing man!
Dude... They're so totally twins...
inner: Whoa... *panting* I'm freakin out man!!
Calm down man!!!!
inner: I'm FREAKIN OUT!!!
Calm down man!! YOU'RE FREAKIN ME OUT!!!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 26, 2009)

lol, nice. Madara reminds me of Onikage from Tenchu, they just won't die!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Apr 27, 2009)

whoops.........*laughs nervously* don't kill me now.....i didn't write the next chap.....too busy watching the Naruto Shippuden 2: Bonds movie......it was to good to resist........couldn't resist watching Sasuke without his shirt.......Don't kill me clara.......


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Apr 28, 2009)

.....................without any more violence from clara, i have a chappy.....god, you didn't have to e-hit me clara.........

Chapter 5: Anger

*Spoiler*: __ 



Itaki was speechless as well as his father. It was war yes, but to harm someone that hadn't wanted to get involved? Unspeakable. 

"You left her?" Itachi asked, a hint of rage building up.

"She ordered us to go. If we hadn't, Sasuke would have died right there and maybe us too." Shikamaru replied calmly.

Itachi sighed.

"I'm going after them."

"Its dangerous Itachi, you don't know who we're dealing with."

"Itachi........"

Everyone turned to face Sasuke. He was barely awake and coughing violently.

"Yes Sasuke?"

"Madara, it was Madara.....it was an ambush......all planned....." Sasuke coughed up blood.

"Take it easy."

"I'm sorry.......stupid, i was stupid......"

Itachi placed a hand on Sasuke's head.

"Nothing you could have done Sasuke. Now rest."

Itachi left it at that and headed out the door with Shikamaru trailing behind him. Itaki sat by the window, watching for them when they were to return. He played with the claw that hung from a necklace that his mother had given to him on his birthday. She had said it was from the wolf gods and to cherish it, like he cared about fairy tales anyways. It was pitch black outside when he finally heard someone coming into the house. He jumped excitedly and ran to meet his father.

"Father!"

He stopped dead in his tracks. Itachi came into the house and only nodded to him in acknowledgement, his eyes dim. 

"Itaki, go sit down."

"Why? Where's mother? Didn't you get her?"

"Go sit down."

Confused, he went to go sit in a chair, his eyes on Itachi. Itachi sighed and sat down across from him.

"I'm sorry Itaki, I should've been there."

"Wa? whats wrong?"

Itachi pulled out a bloody headband and the broken pieces of a sword and laid it out on the table. 

"Who's are these?" Itaki asked, his voice choking.

"Your mother's."

"no....your lying....shes here right?"

"We didn't find her..Either they killed her and took the body or they kidnapped her...I'm sorry......"

Itaki shook his head in disbelif.

"Lier...."

"I wish I was....."

Before anyone could stop him, Itaki jumped out of the chair and ran out the door, into the nights storm. He ran fast, panting hard but not giving up. He eventually came to the two statues of the wolf gods and glared at them. Dripping wet with rain, he picked up a rock and threw it at the statue of tsukiyomi.

"If your real gods, why didn't you help mother!? She's your follower! Why didn't you do something!?" He yelled.

Lighting flashed behind the statues but no answer came.

"Cowards! Your nothing but fakes! Why didn't you help!? She's gone now! Are you happy!? You ruined our family! Cowards!"

He slumped to the ground and pounded his fists into the mud. He sobbed quietly, hot tears streaming down his face. 

"Why? What did she do wrong? Why do you torture us like this? What kind of monsters are you?" He sobbed.

Still no answer came. He felt a hand on his shoulder and looked up to meet his father's gaze. 

"I know how you feel. Lets go home for right now, we'll talk later."

Itaki wiped his face with his shirt sleeve and followed behind Itachi. Before leaving the sacred grounds he turned to glare at the statues that seemed to be mocking him.

"I hate you." He hissed under his breath and trotted after Itachi.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 29, 2009)

hmm.. I sense a revolation... dream of foxes and blood and Itaki saying 'holy crap, you're real'. Or... something close to that.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 29, 2009)

Niiice.......


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Apr 30, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> hmm.. I sense a revolation... dream of foxes and blood and Itaki saying 'holy crap, you're real'. Or... something close to that.



close clara, very close.

Chapter 6: The where abouts of the white fox


*Spoiler*: __ 



The rain still pounded against Itaki's bedroom windows. The wind had picked up and was driving the rain into anything in its path. Late at night and dark as hell, but Itaki was not asleep yet. He was peering out his door, eavsdropping on his father and uncle. Both were conversing quietly, as not to wake the kids. He could see them clearly, but he remained silent. His father was holding the bloody headband, his eyes full of longing and dim hope. Uncle Sasuke watched him, his eyes unreadable.

"Itachi, it does no good to mope around."

"Sasuke, I just find it hard to believe all this. I mean, she was just here earlier today, and now......."

Sasuke sighed.

"I tried Itachi. But its Madara we're dealing with."

"I wonder though. Why start a war and then capture her? If you ask me, it should've been the other way around. Somethings just not right at all about this."

"I know. He's up to something."

Itachi sighed.

"Itaki. Go to bed."

Itaki froze. _How did he know?_ 

"Yes father........"

Itaki grumbled slightly. He didn't understand. Why wouldn't he let him listen since it concerns the family? He crawled into bed and stressed the question until he feel asleep.

*_Itaki awoke to a growling noise. Before he could defend himself, a black wolf with crimson markings leapt at him, pinning him to the ground. 'Wait, what ground?' He could see forset and mountains beneath him. 'In the air?! How!?' The wolf snarled at him.

"How dare you disrespect the wolf gods! I should 've killed you for those insults!"

"Whats going on? Who are you?" Itaki asked, his voice quivering.

The wolf snorted and allowed Itaki to sit up.

"Yuki hasn't taught you about the wolf gods has she? No I guess not, since you were yelling and screaming at us about the ill turn of events that unfortunately befalled her." the wolf sighed. " I am Tsukiyomi, the god of the moon. Younger brother to the sun goddess, Amaterasu."

"You didn't help mother. Why." Itaki demanded.

"Gods can only do so much. Besides, our powers and hers were being surpressed. Nothing could have saved her at that point."

Itaki lowered his head, on the verge of tears.

"I'll never see her again will I?"

"Thats were you are wrong. Look below."

THe sceneary had changed to a dark, damp place. The uneven, rapid breathing echoing around in the dark. A large fox-like creature layed on the ground, chains and shackles around it. A crude metal collar was fitted tightly around its neck, conected to a chain that was bolted into the wall. Shackles was fitted around its legs. Its red piercing eyes watched the only light source, a door that lead to this hell hole. Its fur was a rusty red with nine tails laying limply around its massive body. 

"It seems he has undone the jutsu we used to cleanse her body of the evil chakra." Muttered the wolf.

"Who?" Itaki asked, looking at the poor beast.

"Thats your mother."

"No way!"

"Weither you believe me or not, its true."

The scene faded and they were once again above a forest. The wolf looked at Itaki.

"The sword that was busted. Take it to Kyuubi, only he can repair it. As for your father, tell him if he doesn't hurry and locate her, Black Shadow will be revived. They plan using her to revive Black Shadow. Its only a matter of time before an innocent life is lost."

Everything began to fade. Itaki knew he was being forced to wake up. 

"Wait! Why Kyuubi!? Where is mother!?" Itaki yelled.

"All in due time." The wolf's voice whispered around him.

"Why?!"

"The future rides on your success. Good luck to you."_*

Itaki woke up to his father shaking him. A concerned look on his face.

"What?" Itaki asked.

"You were yelling in your sleep. Something wrong?" 

Itaki looked out the window.

"I'm not sure.....I wish I knew what it meant.........."

The rain had not stopped through out the night. In fact, it came down heavier. _Black Shadow? Kyuubi? Whats goign on?_ Itaki thought.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 30, 2009)

_Black Shadow?_ you must have Accel(UN4 in eng.) as well. forgot you said you did in one of your other threads.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice... very nice... dream visits... Original and respectable. Suspenseful too.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Apr 30, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> _Black Shadow?_ you must have Accel(UN4 in eng.) as well. forgot you said you did in one of your other threads.



yup. wasn't fun to kill the bastard. Kept killing me.



Miss Fortune said:


> Nice... very nice... dream visits... Original and respectable. Suspenseful too.



yay. more later. I promise.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 1, 2009)

another one........this one based on Yuki's perspective.

Chapter 7: Captivity


*Spoiler*: __ 



Her breath was irregular, just trying to force air into her lungs. The collar was slowly choking the life out of her, she was sure of it. Nicks in the metal showed signs that she had tested the collars strength and failed remove it. Konoha's fox was captured and imprisoned in a hell hole in the middle of god knows where. No room to move in the small cage like structure, and no fresh air flow. She was growing tired of trying to free herself and was repeatedly tugging on the chains that bound her. Her eys flickered to the door hearing the approach of people. Soldiers came in with food, probably to taunt her. A low growl was the only sound that was heared so far. The small group laughed and held out something that faintly smelled like meat. Yuki's mouth watered and she slowly approached the bars of the cage, eyes focused on whatever they had.

"What some of this?" A gruff voice asked.

Yuki's eyes told him the answer.

"Here."

The men chuckled slightly as Yuki wedged her snout in between the bars and tried to bite the meat. The man quickly pulled it away and smacked her muzzle with the sheath of his sword. Yuki yelped and pulled back, rubbing her nose. The men laughed out loud.

"What a stupid animal! Never seen something so dumb!"

The same man went closer to the cage, taunting her more. Yuki growled in rage, making the other men nervous.

"Dude, get away from there....."

"Nah. Dumb animal."

And that was the last words he spoke. Yuki lashed out at him. Claws wedged in between the cage and pierced the the man's body. He screamed as she pulled him back, slamming his body against the cold steel repeatedly. The men paled as their fallen comrade slumped to the floor, blood gushing out everywhere. Yuki roared threatenly and watched the frightened men scurry away like frightened rabbits.

"Father would be proud." Yuki mumbled.

"No. Itachi would be."

Yuki turned her head slightly to see Madara  standing by the door.

"After all, he probably would have liked to see how you impaled him."

"He isn't like that."

"You never know. Can't wait to see the look on his face when I tell him your dead."

"Dead?"

Madara chuckled softly.

"Your going to be the sacrifice for Black Shadow. You should be honored. The experiments we ran on you earlier confrimed that you were useful."

Yuki growled and tried to lash out at him, only to have the chains hold her back.

"I like how your eyes look. Keep them that way." He muttered.

He left the room, closing the door behind him. Darkness once again ruled the chamber, and Yuki dreaded the future. Unsure of what was to become of her, she silently prayed for help.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 1, 2009)

Hm... Madara is crazy for a demon... hmmm... *remember nine tails incident* .... yeah.. that happens a lot to him...


----------



## Yoona (May 1, 2009)

O.o Sacrifice ? Sounds bad but still awesome story keep it up


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 1, 2009)

Love it? I gotta do something to twist it up a bit. more suspense.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 4, 2009)

alrighty then......

Chapter 8: Just a child


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Thats enough Itaki!" Naruto demanded.

"But its true!"

Itaki, Itachi, and Sasuke, were in the hokage's office. They were there because of what Itaki had told them, the dream of his mother and the wolf god. 

"Do you honestly expect me to believe that the wolf god visited you in your sleep and told you about this!? It sounds more like a child's hope than reality!"

"Lord Hokage! I'm not lying!"

"Face the facts! Your mother is dead and now we're in a hopeless war! Bring the sword to Kyuubi, tell your father to hurry, its just a foolish errand!"

Itachi cleared his throat, a hint of rage building up.

"Naruto. I believe my son 100%. Besides, thats not all the wolf god said. He warned of the return of Black Shadow."

Naruto eyed Itachi.

"It makes sense Naruto. Madara wants to bring down konoha and to do that, he needs a demon to help him. Kyuubi and Nero are out of the question, since one is sealed and one is dead. Black Shadow can be revive, with the proper jutsu and host body."

"What does killing Yuki got to do with this?" Naruto asked.

"Thats what I'm getting at. If the wolf god showed Itaki that she was alive, it points to that Madara needs her alive," Itachi gritted his teeth,"then she is the needed host body, a sacrifice to the dreaded demon."

All was silent in the room, Naruto pondering the information.

"Itaki is just a child Itachi. Can we really believe this?"

"If it isn't true Naruto, then I'll take the fault for it."

Itaki shifted uneasily. 

"Send word out around the village. We need to gather enough information on her were abouts and on the enemy plans. Once we do, then its game over for Madara."

"Yes Lord Dumbshit." Sasuke drawled.

before naruto could say anything, Itachi dragged his brother out of the room, Itaki following close behind. 

"What now father?" Itaki asked.

"To see Kyuubi. I suppose the flea bag has some idea of what is going on and we might get more info out of him."

"Kyuubi? Where's he at and who is he really?"

"Secret. And for the second part, you'll see and oh yea, he's your grampa."

"I thought you said I had no grandparents."

"On my side of the family. On your mother's side, there's only her father and brother."

Itaki glared at his father. _More secrets revealed! What else have they been hiding!?_


----------



## Hisagi (May 4, 2009)

Odd but interesting, keep it up


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 4, 2009)

|3 Grandpa, eh? You know Itaki... your grandpa is sort of like mine. Too strong for his age, loves animals, powerful in status, and hairy. I think you'll love your grandpa.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 5, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> |3 Grandpa, eh? You know Itaki... your grandpa is *sort of like mine. Too strong for his age, loves animals, powerful in status, and hairy*. I think you'll love your grandpa.



0.o alittle to much info clara?????


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 5, 2009)

What!? He has a habit of not wearing a shirt when he works outside!! And when he's working out... -_-
Not my fault. I'm just thankful he's not one of those old guys with man boobs and like two kegs.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 7, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> What!? He has a habit of not wearing a shirt when he works outside!! And when he's working out... -_-
> Not my fault. I'm just thankful he's not one of those old guys with *man boobs* and like two kegs.



 ok...........um to have more fun....i will be posting another fic, based on Yuki's childhood, way before all the other series that I have made. Its time to show how the little fox became a feared shinobi. clara, I know you would love to read it. *I will update later on this *one but still will start on the little side story.  Gimmick Game


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 9, 2009)

after much delay.....

Chapter 9: A secret past


*Spoiler*: __ 



Itaki followed Itachi silently, watching everything in boredom. They were at the temple of the wolf gods for some stupid reason Itaki did not know. His father was conversing with an elder of the temple quietly, trying hard to not let him over hear anything.

"I need a favor." Itachi muttered.

"And what would that be?"

"I need the fox pendent."

"After so long?"

"Its important that I visit with terrible Kyuubi."

"Has something happened to Yuki?"

"Not your buissness. Just give it to me." Itachi snapped.

"Its in the treasure hold."

"Watch my son will ya? I don't want him to know just yet."

"Yes sir."

Itachi walked off down one of the corridors. Itaki sighed and kicked a rock in a bored matter.

"Would you like to visit the library?" The elder asked.

"I guess."

Itaki followed the elder into the large library. He whistled in envy after seeing the mass amounts of books. He walked through until he came across a book that seemed to be out of place among the scrolls.The book was fairly old, covered in thicks layers of dust. The young uchiha gently blew off the dust, seeing the fair beauty the cover was. He looked around cautiously, surely no one would yell at him just because the book belonged to the shrine of the wolf gods. The elder that was with him was no where to be seen, so he decided to page through the odd book. It was done in fine detail, he didn't recognized the legend or story that was in the book. Still paging through, each picture was bright in color, seeing the uchiha crest and a well done drawing of kyuubi and other people. The book seemed to be about a fox, that looked exactly like Kyuubi, but younger. He finally came to a stop at a page that caught his eye. The same fox stood next to a person, that looked to similar to his father Itachi.

"What book is this?" He muttered.

"A tale that is 13 years old my dear friend."

He turned to see the elder.

"Incredibale, its so vivid in detail. Did you write this?"

"No my young friend. I could never master the way a fox draws and tells stories. The white fox wrote this and gave it to the shrine as an offering to Amaterasu and Tsukiyomi, well after you were born."

He flipped throught the pages more, seeing battle scenes and the two wolf gods.

"Who really wrote this?" He demanded.

"Your mother did. Bless her heart that one. To go and settle the war between some nations, were does she get the courage to do so? I wish her a safe return."

"Mother wrote this? Unbelieveable."

"No its not. Ask your father when he gets back. I'll let you take the book as long as you return it in good shape."

Itaki snorted and left, taking the book with him. He had a hard time believing it. Sure, mother had been secretive on her past unlike father, who told him anything except about mother. But she write a book on her past? Yea right. He decided that the elder was senile and mistaken. But, could he be right? He wouldn't know until the answer came to him. Itachi waited by the doorway, watching in silence. He looked at the dusty pendent, lost in old memories.

"Lets go Itaki. we've wasted to much time already."

"Yes father..."

_Next stop, Kyuubi's domain._ Itachi thought grimly.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 9, 2009)

Hmmm... book... interesting... And it's written by his mother. Oh my god Yuki is an author and people read her work... OH GOD!! She's gonna brainwash people!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 10, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> Hmmm... book... interesting... And it's written by his mother. Oh my god Yuki is an author and people read her work... OH GOD!! She's gonna *brainwash people*!!



let me guess, your not the type to read alot are you???


----------



## Yoona (May 10, 2009)

I liked Chapt 9 a lot for some reason. Yuki's childhood would be interesting to hear about. Ah never mind I ended reading A Kitsune's Tale.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 10, 2009)

Actually... I'm the most vivid reader at my school... I read A LOT. I'm just thinking of how Yuki gets sometimes...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 15, 2009)

oh god!!! its been too long!!!!!11

Chapter 10: The Nine-Tailed Fox Part 1


*Spoiler*: __ 



"So........how are we gonna see this guy?" Itaki asked.

Itachi ignored the question, muttering commands to the crystal fragment he held in his hand. Itaki groaned in boredom as his father was lost in his own thoughts or whatever he was doing. An ominous power filled the air as the small pendent started to glow in response to Itachi's commands. Itaki gulped as a dark power surrounded them and sent them into pitch black surroundings. Itachi looked up, a grim smirk on his face.

"Come forth you great big furball!!" Itachi yelled into the darkness.

"What are you-" Itaki was cut short by a thundering growl.

It erupted into a snarl as two bright red eyes snapped open before them. Their surrounding began illuminated by a weird power as a great form rose to its feet. Itaki realized that they stood in front of a large gate, with a great big fox on the other side. Its eyes narrowed as it chuckled slightly, sending chills down Itaki's spine.

"Itachi Uchiha. My, how time has flown. Did my daughter finally come to her senses and left you?" It rumbled.

"Only in your dreams Kyuubi. I'm only here because time has drawn short." Itachi replied.

_Kyuubi? As in Kyuubi no Kitsune!?_ Itaki thought.

Kyuubi snorted and came closer to the gate.

"What do you want from me?" Kyuubi growled.

Itachi responded by throwing two sword pieces into the gate, the metal ringing on impact. Kyuubi looked at the pieces then glared at Itachi with murderous eyes. 

"What have you done to her!? I want an answer!" Kyuubi snarled.

"Madara plans on using her to to bring back Black Shadow. I had no knowledge until it was to late."

Kyuubi roared loudly and struck the gate with his claws. Itaki flinched and hid behind Itachi. His father barely responded, let alone flinch at Kyuubi's actions.

"Fix the sword Kyuubi. Tsukiyomi has ordered that it will be fixed." Itachi commanded.

"I will do no such thing. It was meant to be welded by a fox-clan member, not you. Only one of a descended bloodline can weld anything made by a fox."

Itachi bit his lip and looked at Itaki before answering.

"We have met that condition then. Itaki can weld it."

"Itaki?" 

"Your grandson Kyuubi."

Kyuubi growled even more.

"You no good dirty son a-...........When I get my claws in you, you'll be deader than a doornail! How dare you defial the Kitsune heir!" Kyuubi roared.

"I had Yuki's full consent." Itachi mocked, a smile on his face.

Kyuubi growled and thought for a moment, his tails twitching in aggetation. He was mad, Itaki was sure of it. He knew that the old fox was planning something.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 15, 2009)

Oh boy... possesion? Confession? Repossesion?!
Repo man!
Aw crap!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 15, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> Oh boy... possesion? Confession? Repossesion?!
> Repo man!
> Aw crap!!



lol.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 24, 2009)

finally! a damn chap! lol

Chapter 10: The Nine-Tailed Fox Part 2

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kyuubi no Kitsune stood silent for a moment. Finally he sighed and dragged the metal pieces to him. He looked at Itaki, starring deep into the kid?s eyes. Then sighed as if disappointed.

?Your not one of us??.You only have your father?s blood??Kyuubi rumbled.

Itaki gulped.

?That?s fine with me. We were hoping that none of the kid?s will be a fox.? Itachi replied.

Kyuubi?s eyes flickered to Itachi.

?I suppose its fair. Besides, none of the kids can even dream of that. Your Uchiha blood is far stronger than a half fox?s bloodline. Its only natural the kids follow in your steps.?

Kyuubi tossed the fixed blade over to Itaki. Itaki caught it, surprised on how light the sword was.

?That should hold??.just be careful.?

?Kyuubi, on last thing.? Itachi called.

?WHAT NOW!??

?I want to know. Can you tell where she is or how she?s doing??

?Yes?..?

Itachi stood in silence, waiting.

?Somewhere in the land of water. She?s in a deep, dark, place. Like a keep or something. I can faintly sense her presence??This is not a good feeling?You must hurry. Something isn?t right with her?.something?s just wrong?.? Kyuubi growled.

Itachi gritted his teeth.

?Come on Itaki.?

Itachi turned and left, Itaki following also as quickly.

?Time grows short.? Kyuubi rumbled before settling down for another nap.

The Uchihas arrived home well before dark. Itachi hadn?t said a word since they left Kyuubi, clearly very troubled.

?Get plenty of rest tonight Itaki. Tomorrow, we?re heading out.?

?Yes father??.?

Itaki sat on his bed in his room, examining the blade. He looked up to glare at his younger brother, who stood in the doorway.

?What Ryu? Can you see I?m busy? Go bug Raime.? Itaki growled.

?Father is in Raime?s room, telling her a bedtime story.?

?Then what do you want??

He didn?t answer. Itaki sighed and occupied himself with gazing at the sword.

?She?s never coming back, is she?? Ryu asked.

Itaki glared at his brother.

?Don?t say things like that!? Itaki snapped.

?But I see it in uncle?s and father?s face. They don?t believe they?ll see her again.?

?Shut up Ryu. Your being negative.?

???..I miss her????

Itaki sighed.

?Everyone does. Don?t worry about it. Here, want me to read a tale to you??

Ryu nodded slowly and went to sit by his brother. Itaki pulled out the book that he had got from the shrine and turned to the first page. The start of the long tale.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 24, 2009)

Well.. not possesion, but close enough!
Inner: How is that close?!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 24, 2009)

Ooooh, getting good. Oh, I have the Prologue of my fic up. It's on the first page.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 25, 2009)

read it and it was awesome. chap is a shorty one.......

Chapter 11: Evil Intent.


*Spoiler*: __ 



A loud snarl rang out. Men scattered here and there, avoiding the beast's fangs and claws. Madara gritted his teeth, the was not going so well.

"Secure the wire! We got to get control!" Madara yelled.

It was all in vain. The men cowarded before the raging animal. Out of control and angry, the beast bellowed loudly, striking fear into the hearts of all that heard. Madara grabbed the guy next to him by the collar of his shirt, lifting him off the ground.

"You said you had total control." Madara snarled.

"I'm sorry my lord! The experiment was going so well, I don't know what went wrong!" The man replied.

"You better find out what. Or your gonna pay for all this nonsense."

"Everything was going as planned, maybe its behavior issues?"

Madara thought for a moment.

"Fox blood...Of course. Its in their nature..." He mumbled.

"Sir?"

"How far did we get?"

"Nearly done. Body structure and features have begun to alter into Black Shadow's original form. It'll take a couple of days, then we can revive Black Shadow without issues."

Madara smiled.

"This is one fight that she will not win. Her life is over soon."

The angry animal that once looked like a fox bashed its head into the bars, out of rage and out of pain. Everything was going wrong, everything that once made her a fox was slowly distorting into something else. It was only a matter of time before all was lost. Madara walked to the bars of the cage, a smile on his face.

"Pretty painful, isn't it? To change into something your not, thats really gotta hurt. Don't worry, Itachi will be here soon, just to watch you die and see Black Shadow's rebirth."

Her heated glare answered him. Hate filled eyes that could kill.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 25, 2009)

That actually gave me the chills.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2009)

Ouch. Must suck to be forced to turn into something that's completely different than you.
inner: Wow! You're a genius!
Shut up...


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 25, 2009)

great so far 

keep it up


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 26, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> That actually gave me the chills.




I was high on caffine when i wrote that.... and it didn't help that i was also watching a weird show on scifi.



Miss Fortune said:


> Ouch. Must suck to be forced to turn into something that's completely different than you.
> inner: Wow! You're a genius!
> Shut up...



clara was entertained i suppose?


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 26, 2009)

Yes... yes I was... what show were you watching?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 27, 2009)

some corny show about a sabertooth tiger being brought to life in our time and it was let loose in a forest park and its killing/ eating people that it came across. then the scientists that made it came to capture it, while another didn't care and wanted it to live. The tiger was after these teenagers that were hiking in the forest, killing one by one. It killing one while he was going to the bathroom and then carried a girl away just to rip off most of her flesh and stab her skull with its big fangs. I think the show was called Sabertooth...not sure. 

yea. thats were i got some of the ideas. and many more to come


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 27, 2009)

Hmm... makes sense... Sabertooth... I don't watch that show cause I think it's too slow for me...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 27, 2009)

any horror show is too slow for you


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 29, 2009)

okay. time for an update.

Chapter 12: The faithful Uchiha


*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi sighed while helping the hyper active 2 year old in bed. Raime Uchiha was Itachi's only daughter, besides the two sons. She was very like her mother. Same black hair, same attitude. The only thing she didn't get from her mother was her eye color. She had Itachi's coal black eyes and intelligence. She wriggled in the covers watching her father in interest. Itachi kissed her head.

"Goodnight Raime." He whispered.

Itachi left the room and walking to Itaki's room. He saw the Itaki and Ryu fast asleep on the bed. He sighed and and carried the 8 year old to his room then returned to Itaki's room. He sighed again and pulled the covers over Itaki. He noticed a book on the bed and gently picked it up. He turned the cover over. He smiled a little bit, recognizing Yuki's hand writing. He looked at Itaki.

"I knew you would find this one day..." He muttered.

He quietly left the room, closing the door behind him. The house was quiet, the children asleep, Sasuke and Sakura oddly quiet for once, and then just him. Itachi came to his and yuki's room, the silver moonlight shining in the window. He sat down on the bed, looking at the book before putting it on the night stand. Then turned his attention to the empty spot beside him, his eyes grave. 



> Itachi walked into the room, Yuki holding baby Itaki. She smiled at him as he approached. He kissed her gently and sat down beside her.
> 
> "The fearsome beast finally becomes a mother."
> 
> ...



Itachi leaned back, looking at the moon.

"Thats a promise I will keep." He muttered.

Itachi sighed and closed his eyes.

"Please hold on Yuki. I'll be there soon." He whispered.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 29, 2009)

D'aww.....so cute.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 29, 2009)

Awww! It's a cute moment! And it's slow! But it's romantic!
inner: Yuki's still that nice wittle foxy!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 29, 2009)

hehehehehe wait till tomorrow.....I promise that one will be even better...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 5, 2009)

finally back........damn old lady.....

Chapter 13: The Rise of Darkness, Akatsuki Reborn


*Spoiler*: __ 



*_"WAKE UP KID!!"

Startled, Itaki fell out of bed and groaned. He look up to meet the wolf god's gaze.

"Tsukiyomi?"

"Hush. Follow."

The wolf trotted down a dark path and looked back to see if Itaki was coming. Itaki sighed and followed behind the wolf.

"Where we going?"

"Quiet."

"But-"

"We'll be there shortly! shut up now!"

Itaki sighed and grumbled slightly. They eventually came into a clearing full of soldiers. 

"Mist soldiers!?"

"Hush now!"

The soldiers were in from of a castle like building, looking at the man that was out on the balcony. 

"Now listen..." The wolf growled.

Itaki nodded slowly and watched as the man cleared his throat.

"Greetings fellow soldiers. The time has come to put down Konoha and other opposing villages. But we cannot do it alone. I Madara, have a surprise for all of you."

Men in black cloaks with red clouds on them appeared on the roof above Madara.

"The Akatsuki shall aid in the battle!"

The soldiers cheered loudly. Madara chuckled and quieted them down again.

"Thats is not all though. I have now in possesion a demon that will help. I tell you all now that this demon is none other than Black Shadow!"

Itaki gulped as the soldiers cheered more wildly. 

"A week from now, Konoha shall fall! Than all will know not to underestimate us!"

The surroundings faded and Itaki found himself back in his room.

"You have 6 days to stop them. The ritual of Black Shadow is almost complete." The wolf's voice echoed.*_

Itachi opened one of his drawers, finding his old akatsuki uniform.

"To get to the enemy, be in their ranks and success is garrunteed." Itachi muttered quietly.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 5, 2009)

Lol... crazy dreams always being right!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 5, 2009)

hehehehe divine intervention......classic almost.........lol


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 12, 2009)

Finally....update.

Chapter 14: The path of a Ninja


*Spoiler*: __ 



Itaki was woken up by his father and uncle arguing. He yawned and rubbed his eyes then crawled out of bed. He walked into the hallway and stopped in his tracks, listening to the rude noise.

"Absolutely not Sasuke. Your not coming and thats final." Itachi growled.

"Why not?! You and Itaki cannot take down Madara by yourselves! Itaki is just a kid! He's never experienced a life and death situation before!"

"Its a risk I'm taking. Besides, your still recovering from your run in with Madara. I'm not taking an injured person with me."

"What your doing is suicide!"

"I made a promise Sasuke. I'm no liar."

"You know what? Do what ever. When your decayed body shows up, I'll bury it in the most unhonorable place. Then, I'll defile your grave with grafiti and other crap." 

"What ever pleases you Sasuke."

Sasuke snorted and walked past Itaki.

"It'll be quieter when your gone!" Sasuke yelled back.

Itaki looked at Sasuke then to Itachi. 

"Get your gear. We're leaving before Sasuke can do anything about it."

"Yes father."

Itaki ran back to his room and quickly grabbed anything that he could need and stuffed it in a bag. He strapped his mother's sword to his side then hestintly put the book in his bag too. Everything ready, he ran back out to meet his father.

"Ready?" Itachi asked.

"Yes sir."

Itachi smiled lightly and walked outside, Itaki close behind. As they left the village gate, Itaki looked back to see some of the villgers were watching them leave, even his family. He smiled lightly and caught up with his father.

"Dad?" 

"Yes?"

"What kind of outfit is that? I've never seen anything like it before."

Itachi smirked.

"Its my Akatsuki outfit. I have a feeling it might come in handy for infiltrating the enemy hideout."

"Akatsuki?"

"I used to be a member. The goal was to capture all nine tailed-beasts and then conquer the world."

"Why'd you quit then?

"For your mother. Even though she wasn't one, she was a target that Madara wanted to control also. And I defied his orders for her."

Itaki smiled lightly. It seemed that there wasn't anything his father wouldn't do for the sake of his mother. As the two headed toward the waring lands, a black wolf with crimson markings watched them from the shadows, a smug smile on its face.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 12, 2009)

Ooohhhh..yays!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 12, 2009)

Time to go back in time and once again become... Super-Akatsuki-man!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 13, 2009)

Super-akatsuki-man???? LOL WTF.......


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 25, 2009)

finally........my computer was being a peice of crap.........

Chapter 15: An unexpected Reunion


*Spoiler*: __ 



As the two made their way through the thickening mist, Itachi stopped suddenly. Itaki, not paying attention, bumped into Itachi. 

"Wa? We there already?" Itaki asked.

Itachi didn't answer. He kept staring into the mist as if he was expecting someone. After long silence, Itachi smirked.

"Its been years, Kisame." Itachi mused.

Someone chuckled in the mist.

"It seems I still can't fool your freaky eyes, Itachi."

The mist disappated and the shark-man stepped forward. 

"Freaky eyes? You haven't changed."

Itaki gaped silently at the two. _Father knows him?_ Kisame chuckled again.

"You have. Had your fill of running off from the Akatsuki?" His eyes flickered to Itaki. "Who's kid?"

Itachi put his hand on Itaki's shoulder.

"My son. Kisame, this is my eldest kid Itaki. Itaki, this is my old partner kisame."

"Eldest? Seems like you've been busy." Kisame mused. 

Itachi smirked lightly.

"Kisame, I think you know why I'm here."

"I do. You're here for the demon. Itachi I have to warn you, she isn't the girl you knew anymore. Madara had been doing experiments and it resulted in her becoming more like kyuubi in behavior. I witnessed her slaying countless people without mercy during those experiments."

Itachi clenched his fists.

"Experiments?"

"Yea. The last this he needs to do now is revive that demons spirit. She looks like that demon Black Shadow now, its not a pretty sight. People die everytime they step into a room with her."

"You lead us there?"

"Anything for Itachi. Besides, I owe you one."

Kisame turned and headed down a path. Itachi followed as Itaki trailed behind them. _Black Shadow? This is getting worse by the day._


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 25, 2009)

Dun dun dun.........pretty good.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 27, 2009)

Kisame?? Oh god!! Get the small children away from him! He'll eat them!!!
Hope he helps... good god he's so blue...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 28, 2009)

Kisame: Thats mean!!! T.T
LOL

Chapter 16: The Painful Reunion


*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi and Kisame walked around the base. As a safety precaution, Itachi had Itaki stay back and hide while he infiltrated the enemy hideout. Kisame led the way through dark and unfimiliar passages. At long last, they came to a steel door and Kisame shoved it open. The metal door creaked as it revealed an even darker room. 

"In there Itachi. But I warn you, this may be too shocking for you." Kisame murmured.

"As long as she's alive, it doesn't matter to me."

Itachi boldly walked in, followed by Kisame. Itachi grimaced at the sight of blood spatters everywhere. The feeling of death was all over the room. He looked to the darker corner of the room, sensing a faint presence behide the steel bars of a cage. He walked forward to the cage and stopped alittle ways from it. Even in the darkness, he knew someone was there. He heard something shift and the faint sound of raspy breathing. 

"Yuki. If your there, answer me." Itachi said in a clear tone.

Something shifted again and coughed. Then, silence. Itachi looked around and found an unlite torch. He quickly lite it aflame and watched as the fire brighten up the room. In the corner of the cage, sat konoha's white fox Yuki. To Itachi, she looked like hell. Clothes torn in places and blood here and there. Cuts and bruises on her face and arms. She was asleep, the reason for not answering Itachi. Itachi sighed in relief, she was alive.

"Yuki. Wake up."

Yuki opened her eyes slightly and looked his way.

"Itachi?" Her voice was quiet.

Itachi nodded in reply and stepped closer to the cage. Yuki jumped back a ways, staying far from the cage bars. 

"Yuki? Whats wrong?"

"Keep your distance from me! You'll be killed you if you come to close!" 

"I'm not afraid of Madara. He's the one that will be killed."

"You don't understand! Its me you have to stay away from! I don't want to hurt you!"

Itachi looked at her then at Kisame.

"Is that what you were talking about. Those vile experiments that Madara was doing?"

Kisame nodded.

"She can't have contact with people. The experiment is still incomplete and shes in a confused state. She can't control herself." Kisame replied.

Itachi looked back at Yuki.

"Just relax. I'll undo what he has done and you'll be free in no time. I promise."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 29, 2009)

It's the holocaust of foxes!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 7, 2009)

WOW. really clara?

Chapter 17: All Is Revealed


*Spoiler*: __ 



Someone clapped behind them. Yuki paled and tried to move further away, back into the shadows. Itachi looked around to see Madara approaching.

"Glad to see you could make it Itachi. I was wondering when you would show up."

"Your going to pay Madara."

"Really? I think not."

He stopped a ways from Itachi, a smirk on his face.

"I really an impressed with you. To actually make it this far. Now you'll get to see how my work has paned out. You'll see the demon I made out of her."

Itachi clenched his fists and drew out shuriken. Madara gazed toward Yuki, who fearfully cowered in the dim shadows. 

"Arise, demon of the shadows. Your master commands you to do his biding. Its time to show all who oppose me the power of a demon." He commanded. 

Itachi turned back to Yuki as she let out a terrified scream. It looked so close to the way Sasuke's curse mark behaved when he was using the second state. Bones snapped and popped as her body reshaped itself. Soon, Itachi stared into the golden eyes of the demon known as Black Shadow. Yuki's fur was greyish, golden eyes, wings on her back, and a tail as thick as a tree trunk swung behind her. The demon opened its mouth, revealing rows of razor sharp fangs and then, it let out a blood chilling roar. 

"You bastard! What'd you do to her!?" Itachi snarled and ran at Madara.

Madara smirked.

"Surprised? You should know that Black Shadow was a wolfish looking demon. I needed someone that was close to form. And your little lover was as close as I needed."

Madara ducked as Itachi took a wild swing at him.

"You fucking bastard! You ruined her! She was white fox! And you took that away!"

"Itachi, this is war. I needed a powerful creature to help crush the leaf. This is going to be a sight to see, her murdering you and the inhabitats of the leaf."

Itachi growled and took another swing at him, only to have Madara duck away. Madara smiled, all he needed now was a little fresh blood in the room to set off the beast in the cage.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow........Yuki is crazy!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jul 7, 2009)

Cool... sounds AWESOME!! I want to pet Yuki so much now!!! So sounds so cute!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 8, 2009)

Chapter 18: Reality Part 1


*Spoiler*: __ 



Madara drew out his blade and slashed it across Itachi's arm. Itachi tried to avoid it only to end up stumbling backwards. He bit back a yell as the steel cut through cloth and flesh, spattering  blood on the floor. The demon in the cage watched quietly until the scent of blood filled her nose. Her eyes snapped wide open and she roared loudly. Madara smiled and stepped back a ways.

"Well Itachi, it was nice knowing you. It'll be a shame to see you devoured by the new Black Shadow." Madara mused.

"What are you talking about?" Itachi growled.

"She'll be out of that cage in no time. After she's finished with you, konoha is next."

Itachi looked back at the cage to see that the creature disappeared in a thick black mist. The mist rolled out of the cage and into the center of the room, where the beast manifested itself once more. Her gold eyes glared deep into his eyes, as if she was staring into his soul. 

"Now I must see to more important things." Madara chuckled and disappeared.

Itachi felt as if he was rooted to the spot. He couldn't move, couldn't think, as if he was being held spell bound. She stepped toward him, a low growl rumbling deep inside her chest. Itachi could only stare. All he could think of was the impending feeling that he was going to die here. She was going to kill him without seconds thoughts. He didn't blame her, she was being controlled by a madman.

She opened her mouth, sharp fangs glisstening in the faint light. Then, she lunged at him with a loud snarl.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jul 8, 2009)

Rawr.
inner: Itachi is getting attacked.
... Wait what? Oh snap!! NO!!!! BAD YUKI!! Get off of my Mistress!! No! Bad!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 9, 2009)

What are you doing to do about it?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 9, 2009)

Where's the next part of the chappy. And oh have you seen my new fic?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 10, 2009)

Nxt part here. As for new fic, no.

Chapter 18: Reality Part 2


*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi had little time to react. Somehow, she had him spellbound. All he could do was await the fangs that would end his life. In a split second, Itachi managed to break free of her hold and he threw himself off to the side. A little too late, powerful jaws clamped around his arm as a paw rested on his chest, forcfully keeping him down. Itachi struggled as the beast bit down harder, blood oozing into her mouth: HIS blood. 

"Yuki! Snap out of this before its too late!" Itachi yelled.

In response, Yuki snarled loudly and started tugging at his arm. Itachi knew in wouldn't be long until she ripped it off. Her sharp, dagger like teeth was deeply embedded into his flesh. '_Is this it!?_ Itachi thought. 

A katana suddenly buried itself into Yuki's shoulder. Surprised, she released Itachi and roared out in pain. Two figures jumped from the shadows, one heading towards the raging animal, the other towards Itachi. The figure leaped at the beast and yanked out the sword, then jumped back to Itachi.

"You alright dad?" Itaki asked, concerned.

"Itaki? I told you to wait and hide." Itachi grolwed dimly.

"Ah shut it itachi. If it wasn't for me and Itaki, you'd be demon food right now." Another voice mocked.

"SASUKE!? I THOUGHT I SAID STAY HOME!" Itachi yelled.

Sasuke smirked.

"And let you have the fun? I always wanted to kill a large demon, nows my chance."

Yuki roared at the small group, blood dripping from her fangs and spattering on the floor.

"Don't Sasuke!" Itachi yelled.

Sasuke ran at the beast, sword ready.

"Why!?" Sasuke yelled back.

"Thats Yuki, you moron!!"

Sasuke stopped in his tracks.

"Wa?" 

Yuki swipped at Sasuke, claws ripping through cloth and flesh, sending the Uchiha backwards. Sasuke looked from Itachi to Yuki, plain confusion on his face.

"Are you sure!? She wouldn't kill you or anyone! And last time I checked, she was a fox!" Sauke shouted.

"I'll explain later!"

"Fuck this!"

Sasuke threw down a smoke bomb. Yuki snorted and beat her wings once to clear the smoke. She looked around wildly, they were gone. She growled and roared loudly; they had vanished from her presence.

Outside, Itachi sat still as Sakura bandaged his wounds. Itachi looked from Sasuke to Sakura, an annoyed look on his face.

"What are you two doing here? I thought I said no one else but me and Itaki."

Sasuke snorted.

"We came to save your ass." Sasuke bluntly replied.

"WHY."

"We were asked to by one of the wolf gods. Thats why we found you so quickly, we were following the white wolf."

Itachi groaned. Itaki smirked lightly, at least everyone was alive. He took out his book and read, half listening to Itachi's and Sasuke's heated arguement on who saved who. He wasn't looking forward to the final battle that was coming up. The battle that would decide all their fates, even his mother's. He knew for sure, someone was going to die.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jul 10, 2009)

LOL. Sasuke becomes stubborn, wants to kill a demon as a trophy and.... it's Yuki.
Sasuke: Dammit!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 10, 2009)

yup. not a surprise. lol


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 10, 2009)

Well......its Sasuke and as for my fic, it is my sig. Good job with this one though.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 11, 2009)

thanks. now time for the update on the other one....


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 13, 2009)

I gotta stop forgetting to write updates.........

Chapter 19: The Plan


*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi sighed and gazed into the small campfire that had been made earlier. Sasuke watched him quietly; poking a log with a stick every now and then. Sakura and Itaki were resting up for tomorrow, so it was just silence. Itachi glared at his brother after awhile, still not liking why he was here.

"Sasuke, go home. I can handle this."

"No you can't. You almost got eatened."

Itachi bit his lip and thought of another tactic.

"Who's watching the kids if you and Sakura are here?"

"Naruto."

"Your trusting him with them? Couldn't you find anyone else?"

"Naruto can handle it. Besides, they don't need us around to help babysit all the time."

Itachi groaned and rested his head in his hands. 

"I can't win........." Itachi murmured.

"Of course you can't. I'm not going anywhere until this is over."

"Why?"

"I'm not letting you have all the fun and this time, Madara WILL die. I shall see to it myself."

It stayed silent between the two for awhile. Sasuke cleared his throat.

"How are we to deal with Yuki? We both know she will kill us without hesitating."

"I figure it out when we get there!" Itachi snapped.

"NO. You figure this out now. She had you spellbound where you couldn't move. Face it, next time: Your dead."

"Problem is Sasuke, I've no idea how to help her. Madara has done something that seems," Itachi gritted his teeth, "irreversible."

Sasuke sighed and threw a stick in the fire.

"Itachi, if it comes down to it, we may have no choice but to kill her. If she stays under Madara's control, the Leaf will be no more."

"I can't kill her! What am I supposed to tell the kids then!? Oh, sorry but you won't see your mother again!? Daddy had to kill her because Uncle Sasuke said we had no choice!?"

"Itachi! Didn't you hear what I said!? The Leaf will be no more if Madara gets his way! Are you weighing one life against all the inhabitats of the Leaf!? If you don't consider this, me and you won't have kids to go home to! They will be dead! Same as everyone else!"

"Why are you getting upset over this?! It might not get that far!"

"It will Itachi! Just you wait! I'm thinking for everyone else's life! If you don't consider this, I will!"

"I can't do it Sasuke!"

"Yes you can! You killed mom and dad, and uncle and auntie without a second thought! That means you can take another life without problems!"

Itachi glared at his brother. He knew anymore will get Sasuke even more riled up and more annoying. Itachi got up and stared to walk away.

"I'll sleep on it....."

"I want an answer by morning Itachi." Sasuke growled.

"You'll have one. Now shut up."

Sasuke snorted and gazed back into the fire. He knew that Itachi had to make a difficult decesion. And he felt bad for pointing it out.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 13, 2009)

Awww...bro vs bro.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 13, 2009)

yup. Now for Clara's comment.........


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm surprised she hasn't done one already before me. lolz!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 13, 2009)

Yea. usually she does. I wonder why she hasn't yet....


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 16, 2009)

.........new chapter yet?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 17, 2009)

Yea.......a shorty.

Chapter 20: Moving Out


*Spoiler*: __ 



Itaki slowly woke up. He was hearing strange noises from somewhere. It was early morning, the sun was now just rising. He stood up and stared into the clearing, the road was down the hill from them. He gasped as soldiers and horses marched down the roadway. He was about to yell to Sasuke but a hand clamped his mouth shut.

"Not a word. We'll be spotted if you do." Itachi murmured lowly.

Itaki nodded slowly and Itachi released him. He followed his father to a tree, where Sasuke was hiding. He watched his uncle as Itachi climbed up next to him. 

"Itaki, get up here. NOW." Sasuke hissed.

Itaki obeyed, knowing something was bothering his uncle. All three Uchiha watched as the army past. Sasuke and Itachi growled when they saw Madara in the lead, holloring out orders. And in the center of all this, the large demon followed the group. Itachi's fingers dug into the tree branch, seeing how they kept the demon under control. A tight metal collor was fitted around her neck, with chains locked into the collor and held by soldiers. A metal band was locked around her muzzle, keeping her jaws tightly shut. Sasuke sensed his brother's rage and lightly tapped Itachi. The army quickly disappeared down the road. 

"They're heading to Konoha." Sasuke murmured.

Itachi stood up.

"We have to go after them. They'll be there at nightfall. Knowing Madara, he's up to something." Itachi replied.

"Its settled then. Time to ruin the party."

Sasuke and the other two jumped from the branch. They gathered their gear and headed out. Time was now the key to success or failure.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 17, 2009)

Sweet. I sense an epic battle coming........


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jul 17, 2009)

What's up biotches? I like the chapters. They're good. Just need a little more... how do I say this... Itachi with no shirt. I'm just saying, you know. If you can add some details of Itachi without a shirt, it would be perfect.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 17, 2009)

You.....*sigh* Jiraya would be proud. Really? But it could get ripped off in battle.....I guess.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 19, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> What's up biotches? I like the chapters. They're good. Just need a little more... how do I say this... Itachi with no shirt. I'm just saying, you know. If you can add some details of Itachi without a shirt, it would be perfect.



now where'd that come from? geez........talk about giving suggestions.......


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 19, 2009)

Just ignore her SL. She scares me sometimes......


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jul 19, 2009)

Then my job is done.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 20, 2009)

She scares alot of people......we're not even in the same state yet she scares me sometimes.........


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 22, 2009)

Finally!!! My fucking computer was being stupid!!!! It wouldn't load the NF for a looooooong time......

Chapter 21: The Fight for the Leaf


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was nearly sunset. All in the Leaf was quiet. Kids weren't outside playing, the animals were no were to be seen, just plain silence. Only the Konoha ninja and the Hokage were out and about. Itachi watched the distant forest that surrounded the leaf. He knew Yuki was out there with Madara's army, he could sense her distorted chakra. Every ninja that was able to fight had been called upon for tonight's battle. Sasuke walked up to Itachi, his eyes full of excitement. He was more than eager to fight and possible kill Madara. But his brother's silent behavior got to him.

"You know she's out there, don't you?" Sasuke asked.

"Yea. I feel that she knows we're here."

"She should. Damn thing lived here."

Itachi glared at his brother.

"I don't know what you have against her but she isn't in control."

"Yea. She's Madara's little pet."

"Were's Itaki? I know the gennin were asked to fight also."

"He's with Naruto's rat and the rest of them."

Itachi rolled his eyes.

"Not to be mean Sasuke but don't you have a post to get to? We have to be in formation before Madara decides to rear his ugly head."

Sasuke glared at his brother and sulked off. Itachi smirked and looked back to the forest. At long last, the sun had set, leaving the village in darkness. Then to break the silence, soldiers yelled and bursted through the under brush, charging into the clearing. The Leaf ninja waited for Naruto's ok, getting impatient by the minute.

"Attack!!" Naruto yelled at long last.

From that moment on, all hell broke lose as the ninja charged and attcked the unwary soldiers. Itachi waited patiently, something wasn't right to him. After the breif squirmish, the soldiers retreated into forest again. The ninja cheered as Sasuke pranced over to Itachi, blood on his sword and clothes.

"You didn't get hurt did you?" Itachi asked.

Sasuke's eyes flashed lightly.

"Nope. I took out at least 50 of them."

"Good for you. The gennin?"

"Don't worry about Itaki. He did better than I thought."

Itachi turned his attention to the woods. He felt something coming.

"Get back from the trees!!! NOW!!!" Itachi yelled.

The warning was a little late. Jaws snapped around a couple of ninja as a large beast stepped forward from the darkness. 

"Yuki....." Itachi murmured.

The demon dropped the now lifeless bodies and roared loudly. And on the demon's head stood Madara, an evil grin on his face. Most of the ninja paled, this was more than they bargained for.  

"Hold your ground!!" Naruto yelled.

Itachi stood there as Yuki prowled toward him, jaws snapping greedily. It was now or never for Itachi. _Could I actually bring her down without a second thought_? His hand shook as he gripped his kunai tighter. _I might have too_.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jul 22, 2009)

Battle montague.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 22, 2009)

i like it, your a pretty good writer


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 23, 2009)

clara like???


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes              .


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 25, 2009)

I read it a while ago, but forgot to comment,lol. Sorry!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 25, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> I read it a while ago, but forgot to comment,lol. Sorry!



at least you commented now. lol.

Chapter 22: Bonds Part 1


*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi glared at Madara. The old man was really pushing his luck. Yuki growled loudly and roared impatiently. Sasuke kept to the shadows, waiting for his chance.

"Get down from there madara!! Stop being a coward and fight!!" Itachi yelled.

"Nah, I like the view from up here." 

Sasuke jumped on Yuki's tail and ran up along her back, heading toward Madara. Madara had little time to think as Sasuke punched him, sending Madara flying to the ground. Yuki reared and shook her head, trying to dislodge Sasuke. Sasuke held on to her fur, knowing he was dead the moment he lost his balance. 

Yuki growled in annoyence and swiped her paw over her face, knocking Sasuke lose. Sasuke stabbed his sword into the corner of Yuki's eye; it was life or death. Yuki roared in pain and shook her head wildly. Sasuke took his chance and jumped down, solidly on the ground.

Yuki growled loudly and turned to glare at Itachi. Itachi met her heated gaze, unsure of what was to happen next. Yuki roared loudly and charged at him. Itachi held still, he didn't want to hurt her. Despite his bold action, Yuki swiped at him, sending him flying to the ground. Itachi groaned slightly and gazed at the demon. 

"I'm not going to fight you. You have to snap out of this!" Itachi yelled.

Unfased by his words, Yuki stepped forward as Madara chuckled lightly.

"Your too late Itachi. She only answers to me."

"Fuck you Madara!" 

Madara snorted. "Finish him."

Yuki snarled and lunged at him. Blood spattered everywhere. Itachi looked up, not believing he wasn't hurt. Sasuke stood in front of him, his sword piercing Yuki's hide and buried deep into her chest.

"Sasuke! I told you not to kill her!"

"Relax, I didn't hit anything vital. I'm just trying to slow the mongrel down."

Blood dripped from the wound and Yuki's gaping mouth as she glared down at them. Sasuke pulled out his blade and stepped toward itachi. 

"This is going to be more difficult than we thought." Sasuke murmured.

Itachi only nodded.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 25, 2009)

Good job, but you really should try and make them longer..........


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 25, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> Good job, but you really should try and make them longer..........



when i have the time i will. Little ol' me can only do so much before I'm forced to go to work.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah, i know. i'd rather have to wait a few days and get a really long one(like on my newest one) than get something short. But that's just me.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 25, 2009)

eh, I'm just not that much motivated lately. I just got some new Naruto soundtracks so I'm hoping for some insperation. 

side note: Well, looking back at how far I've come for this series, I just remembered what it was really like when I was writing it down. Believe me, its way different written down on paper. I think I might do a remake of some of them after this. I admit, _*Yuki was orginally created as a pairing for Sasuke*_ when I was writing it in my school notebook. I want to change that but I'm going to be finishing up this and then start my remake(s). I've no idea why I changed it to Itachi in the first place, but I'm okay with it. I'm just looking forward to the remakes. so, any thoughts?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 25, 2009)

Huh? Interesting.hope to see it eventually. And it DEF. needs to be longer. MUCH longer.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 25, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> Huh? Interesting.hope to see it eventually. And it DEF. needs to be longer. MUCH longer.



-__-

Fine just for the lulz. I WILL MAKE SURE YOU READ IT AND IT WILL BE AT LEAST 5 PAGES LONG ON MICROSOFT WORD!!!!!!!!!!! Happy?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 25, 2009)

The first chapter or the whole thing?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 25, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> The first chapter or the whole thing?



Each chapter shall be at least 5 pages long. HAPPY?????? That will be easy because I ALREADY HAVE IT WRITTEN DOWN.   But this won't be posted until I have finished this fic.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 25, 2009)

Sure lol. That sounds good.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 25, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> Sure lol. That sounds good.



Ya. I'm looking forward to writing the Karin abuse once more. lol


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 25, 2009)

I'll be looking forward to that.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 25, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> I'll be looking forward to that.



I'm sure Clara will be to. >.< lol


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 25, 2009)

Okay and what do you want to me to say to this? We're just spamming up the topic you know and that's against the rules. I'm not looking forward to a 3-4 day ban or whatever.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 26, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> Okay and what do you want to me to say to this? We're just spamming up the topic you know and that's against the rules. I'm not looking forward to a 3-4 day ban or whatever.



Oopps......umm....BACK ON TOPIC, Part 2 is up. 

Chapter 22: Bonds Part 2


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuki snarled lowly and circled them cautiously.  She also kept a watchful eye on Sasuke's blade stained blood; she wasn't going to make the same mistake again.

"She's going to maul us you know..." Sasuke growled lowly.

"I know...." Itachi replied.

They stayed still, watching the demon paced about around them. Fed up with the wait, she charged them again. Both jump out of the way as she crashed into the wall behind them. She dropped to the ground and stayed still. Itachi bit his lip.

"You don't think that killed her, do you?" Itachi asked.

"Who knows? She could've broken her neck with that idiot stunt she just did. She defiantly must've gotten stupider. I mean, the Yuki we knew wouldn't have made that idiot mistake." 

As if hearing Sasuke's remark, the demon stirred and shakily stood up. She turned to glare at them, blood flowing freely down her face. 

"No. But she really bashed her head in..." Itachi replied.

"Idiot." Sasuke growled.

Yuki growled and charged at them again, jaws snapping. Itachi bit his lip again, knowing full well she had to be stopped, whatever the cost. He grabbed Sasuke's sword and turned to face her. Yuki snarled and lunged at him. Itachi jumped to the side and then jumped at her. The sword buried itself deeply into her shoulder and she dropped to the ground out of shock. Panting, Itachi stood in front of the fallen demon, who just gazed at him. 

"Daddy!"

Itachi turned as Itaki ran at him. Itaki hugged him tightly and looked at the demon in front of them. Sasuke joined them, wanting to retrive his blade.

"Is it over?" Sasuke asked.

"I don't know." Itachi replied.

Someone stabbed Itachi from behind. Surprised, Itachi turn a little to see Madara. Madara removed the knife and kicked Itachi to the ground. He grabbed Itaki by the collor of his shirt and held the young uchiha in the air.

"I can't believe that you brought her down Itachi." Madara growled.

"Let Itaki go! He doesn't have anything to do with this!" 

"Itaki? I take it he is yours then...Perfect. I kill him for the hell of it..."

He took out his knife and held it to Itaki's throat. Madara chuckled slightly and brought the knife down. 

Growling rumbled like thunder as Madara's arm was held firmly by strong fangs. He looked behind him to see that yuki had turned against him. Itachi was awed, the cursed chakra pulsed in the air as the demon's gold eyes turned slowly to bright blue. And in a bright flash of light, nine tails swayed in the air. Konoha's fox was back.

"She broke Madara's curse!?" Sasuke yelled.

Itachi smiled lightly.

"She can't be taken down easily." Itachi replied.

"How though!? I thought she couldn't do it on her own!?"

"Its her bonds Sasuke. Bonds that couldn't be forgotten or destroyed. Her bonds with us helped her free herself." Itachi replied.

Madara dropped Itaki as Yuki held him down and then unexpectantly howled into the night sky. She wanted all to know that the white fox was back.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice, reminds me of a Naruto filler movie ending!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm trying to end it.......it just doesn't work. Maybe one more chap??? I don't know, btw, where's Clara???????


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 28, 2009)

I dunno........


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 29, 2009)

hmmm...........oh well, I have the first chap all typed up for the next one..... 

Da link:Link removed


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm here. Nice chaps. Now... just need to embaress Madara and skin his ass.


----------



## mariah uchiha (Aug 17, 2009)

that really good man that so cool


----------

